# POLL: What did you get from the SpiritHalloween.com Clearance sale?



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Our premium sponsor is Halloween Costumes - Childrens & Adult Halloween costume ideas available online on SpiritHalloween 

They just started promoting their online clearance sale (before Halloween...whoohoo).

ALL animatronics and EVERYTHING Halloween is 50% off. Items that were on sale are 50% the price that they were before. So there is some GREAT deals.

Jason is now only $124.99 - The crawling man and girl is $49.99 each! Midnight Countess only $99.99 - Animated Bodybag Prop only $34.99 - Animated Witch With Tray only $34.99 (65% off).

There are now a lot of costume DIRT CHEAP. 

Great costumes to wear or use for props. They have a line of Playboy stuff that does not have to be for Halloween 

Baby/toddler costumes are very cheap. A toddler needs costumes.

Stuff is selling out FAST. Get these great deals while you can. Go there, then come back here and let me know how well that you did!


(SpiritHalloween.com is a premium sponsor. We want them to do well and stay with as as a premium advertiser. Supporting our sponsors makes the forum possible. Thank you in advance for your support...go get your good deals and let us know how well that you did)

Thanks,

Larry


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

I'd like to get a couple of their outfits, but I'm afraid the material may be of cheap quality. Usually the constumes I see in stores are really cheap. I'll probably just make my own.


----------



## Loves Halloween (Oct 18, 2007)

I got a 6 ft animated witch for $49 and a fake flicker light for 7.50.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice! Pity they don't ship outside of the US though...............I really want some of those mini hanging flame lights!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I just picked up some LED candles, some body parts ($12 for a nice zombie head..can't make it for that cheap). Some various background props. I already had gotten my animatronics. I noticed that there still are some.

I have to say that they already sold out of a few things that I had hoped to pick up. But there is still a lot of decent stuff.


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

i got to make a stop! thanks for the heads up

-BYH


----------



## ckoshka (Sep 1, 2009)

Do they stop at 50% off or do they ever go up to 75% in a few days or a week? I will still probably stop by and try to control myself. At the very least I have to buy cobwebs for next year!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I am not sure. Since it is the site and they do not have to clear out a store, I am guessing that it stops at 50% because they can probably just save it for next year. But I do not know. (this promotion is the site, not the stores). 

The Spirit Halloween stores are having a sale on ONLY Nov 1 (from what I read).


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Ahhh I have to wait till Nov. 1 since that is my B-day and I asked for mula so I can get props. =)


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I am just too late! Everything is gone! Every prop- gone! Man, I'll have to camp out at my pc next year!

Dan


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes I agree almost everything is gone. Too bad.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

There is still a lot there. I am even surprised there are actually Jasons left. Going quick though.


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

i got a zombie baby, the animated witch with tray, a Heart Gelatin Mold, 3 Plastic Skull Props, 6 Inch Spiderweb Green Flameless Pillar Candle, Glow in the Dark Skull. thought about getting a coffin and a skeleton, but i want a poseable skeleton and they were out, and i figured i can build more coffins for cheaper. i really wanted a mister, but they were out, hoping to get to the spirit store on sunday and see if they have any left, the nearest spirit is an hour away.


----------



## devilsfan (Aug 17, 2004)

We scored big time! We got 3 latex bloody arms, 3 latex bloody legs, and 2 latex bloody head props to replace the foam ones we have now hanging in our butcher room. I also got 2 hanging demon ghosts for our TOT table display. VERY happy! 

Stacy


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I just hope I get my order this year.Last year I didn't get the props only the costumes.I ordered at 6 yesterday so fingers crossed I ordered animated sam and the latex groundbreaker.I really I hope I get the items.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Well I got my mula early and I got all the Saw limbs, leg, foot, hand, arm, and fingers.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Oh! Those SAW limbs are awesome. I got them and love them!


----------



## SapphyreMoon (Oct 19, 2004)

Well, I have to drive 5 hours to get to a Spirit store, however, they had a bubble/fog machine I wanted for our witch theme next year. At Spirit it was 89.99 (CND) and hubby just found it for 39.99 (CND) at our local grocer! Plus the juice was on for 5 bucks each too. 

I did enjoy visiting my first Spirit store this year but only dropped $155.00 at it, getting various facial prosthetic and labels and such. I was concerned about the makeup, in case it was shipped in from the US (you all know about the lead/chromium/cadmium scare right), so I didn't buy any but it was good prices.


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

yeah i fear when i go everything will be wiped out....


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

yes! i got there at the butt crack of dawn right at opening and got my 15 doller fogger! there were ten there when i walked in and 2 left when i walked out.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

larry said:


> Oh! Those SAW limbs are awesome. I got them and love them!


Awesome, glad to know. I can't wait to get them.


----------



## SapphyreMoon (Oct 19, 2004)

Mistress of the Abyss said:


> Nice! Pity they don't ship outside of the US though...............I really want some of those mini hanging flame lights!



They do ship to Canada, here is a cut/paste of their policy:

Canada

We ship to Canada via UPS International Ground (3-8 business days) or UPS Express (1-3 business days). We are not responsible for delays caused by customs.


The shipping charges paid on the order reflect the fees for delivering your package. You will be responsible to pay any additional taxes, duties, or any additional fees upon arrival of the delivery. SpiritHalloween.com is unable to estimate costs associated with the additional fees. Please contact the Canadian customs office for more information on additional fees. Please familiarize yourself with customs laws prior to ordering. 


Due to specific regulations, we are unable to ship all products to Canada. If you have a product in your shopping cart and you specify a Canadian address, a pop up window will display the list of products in your order that will have to be removed from the shopping cart. /quote


The only thing is to have cash on hand for paying duty, if there is any. I've been ordering online Halloween stuff for 5 years now and have only paid duty twice (mostly on candy).


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Got my stuff in today.Love the latex groundbreaker.Sam is pretty spooky.All in all I am tickled with spirit this year!


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

I wrote this down somewhere eles.. but let see I got
grinning gertrude
samatha
insane killer
corpse bride
spider punch bowl set
gwemmy light show
vortex color light
talking vampire head
rocking bat
rainbow light bulbs
mist maker bags of bonucy eye balls
silver wolf mask 
and small white and pink mice


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

I posted this on another thread but what the heck, here is the list.

1 1000watt fogger, 2 400 watt foggers, 1 400 watt mini fogger, 3 fogger timers, 2 48" black lights, 2 lanterns, 2 creepy netting, 3 skulls, 1 gallon fog juice, 2 red police lights, 1 strobe light, 1 chain lights, 1 tombstone.

heres my entire 2009 loot pic including all the stuff in my above list minus the stuff I made...


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I picked up costumes for me, my husband & dog for next year. Couldn't pass them up at 50% off.


----------



## Sauron the Great (Nov 3, 2009)

One heck of a haul Scott...................Man your going to fog up Texas with all of those machines!!!!!




Could not pass up these...........

1) Gothic Vampire Hanging Head, reg $24.99, paid $12.49....will look awesome hanging from a tiki torch

2) Grim Reaper Hanging Banner, reg $129.99, paid $29.99!!!!! I saw this guy at the store here and loved it but not at $129......


Bought online as I was way too busy on the 1st taking my yard haunt down....


----------



## Loves Halloween (Oct 18, 2007)

I just got some disappointing news. I will not be getting the 6 foot witch that I thought was such a great deal. I placed my order on 10/30/09 but because it wasn't processed right away, they ran out of the product I ordered. I don't understand how their system works but I think it is pretty crappy!!!!!! Hopefully, I will get the refund......

Not as impressed with Spirit as I used to be.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*I got all of this for 60%:

Lights and sound show machine origionally $130.00
5 packages of camo netting, we use this in a section of the haunt origionally $15.00 each
3 fog timers orgionally $20.00 each

The lights and sound show machine is my favoritie purchase though because even though
it has four halloween themed songs in it already you can use your ipod or mp3 player with it and down load whatever you want. I can also use it for Christmas with my christmas lights*


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Got my saw limbs in the mail today, and I'm very happy!! =)


----------



## scubaspook (Sep 8, 2009)

I got the following from the local Spirit Store some as much as 75% off
face ripping clown for my clown room
Animated Ripping Reaper of Souls
Animated Samantha Prop
Hanging Banner Witch With Light-up Eyes
I can't recall what else I bought so I guess it will be a suprise when I open up the storage building next year.
The day after Halloween is my favorite time to shop.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Just got the pop up reaper and the tombstone lifter from Spirit online. Great props! Love the pop up reaper- it's got a remote. Now THAT will be handy. The tombstone lifter is awesome too. Of course I had to try them out. It felt weird assembling props a week after halloween! Weird, but fun! I gotta hand it to Spirit- GREAT sale, the props work great, and they arrived in five days. I'm giving Spirit props for great props!

Dan


----------



## dogueman (Oct 7, 2005)

Zombie babies, all of them!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Shockwave199 said:


> Just got the pop up reaper and the tombstone lifter from Spirit online. Great props! Love the pop up reaper- it's got a remote. Now THAT will be handy. The tombstone lifter is awesome too. Of course I had to try them out. It felt weird assembling props a week after halloween! Weird, but fun! I gotta hand it to Spirit- GREAT sale, the props work great, and they arrived in five days. I'm giving Spirit props for great props!
> 
> Dan


I got the tombstone lifter but paid reg price for it.I loved it!The sensor on it picked up well.One little nugett for ya put weights on him if you plan on using him in your cemetary.I used two 5 pound wts placed on the stand next to the on/off button.One of my fav props.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Zombie Baby!! YAY! I am designing a "ZOmbie Nursery and playpen" for next year - so this was such a great find for me! And the Ripping Reaper of Souls and and and!! So much fun stuff and at great discount! We had THE BEST TIME shopping at Spirit this year! And because we had come in so much with the coupons and enjoying the set up - they GAVE us the old netting and some of the cardboard hut prop. I told them next year I am working a "SPIRIT" logo into my haunt to promote the fact that they are such a great store in our area. . . I think different stores go to different lengths to make the environment fun - the ones in our Cincinnati metro area were great!*


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

got the latex winged demon, crawling man, horror radio, two gargoyles, skeleton clown, hanging ghoul, clothesline man


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

what time in Nov are they open until?


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

halloweendoglover...is that the big latex wing demon? Is that really big?





(site is open all year. 50% through the 15th..not sure if that was your question)


----------



## bigjoe777 (Nov 11, 2009)

I got the animated jason for 99.99 after coupon,i also had the animated samantha prop,but they never shipped it,called and they told me it was out of stock.I Really like jason,very cool prop.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

My sales grabs were the soul snatcher prop, deluxe pinhead costume, 4 different heads, grim reaper robe and phantom costume.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

That was the biggest thing I wanted, but by the day before halloween they were out online and by the day after they were out in the stores.



dogueman said:


> Zombie babies, all of them!!!


----------



## Scary Firefighter (Sep 13, 2009)

Severed head prop (the one with all the chains pulling piercing the skin), one of those walking canes with the 3 silver skulls on top of it, a plastic rat prop and this freaky looking clown mask.

Should have cost me about $85 - got it for $42 and some change.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*I got the lights and sounds machine light show that sells for $139.00 for $50.00!! Whats great is you can download your ipod or mp3 player and use it for your christmas lights as well Also got some camo netting, and a few weapons at 60% off THe lights and sounds show machine is AWESOME!!*


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

I picked up 2 skulls that are linked together,they have green led eyes,and talk back and forth.I thought about the sound machine and wish I would of got it .50 bones is an awsome price.


----------

